# RollerDerby Mamas?



## toobuzymama (Jul 22, 2009)

Any derby girls out there? Love to scream and sweat and slam chics (or guys!) w/ your hips? When you hear "quad" do you think of wheels, not babies? Do you have duck tape, hockey tape, bad-aids, and fishnets in your car AT ALL TIMES (just in case...) Do your kids help you pick cool kneesocks? do you have more clothes w/ skulls on them than your teen? Are you a better mother because you feel strong and sexy and because you have a great way to get out your aggression and frustrations at the end of the day? Wishing they'd let you wear your baby at the rink just to get in a good skate (I mean, it's not like you couldn't manage a good "rock star" if you fell, no one would get hurt - jeez!)? If so, then this is the place for you!!!!!


----------



## dyehappy (Nov 4, 2009)

Retired rollergirl!! Skated for three years (two full seasons on a home team and all-stars) . . . miss it like crazy! Retired when I got pregnant with DS and moved far away from our practice rink.

TooBuzyMama, hope you (or other derby mamas) stop back by soon. If so, did anyone watch nationals!?!? Three upsets!!! Total nail-biters. Can't wait until tomorrow to see who takes the top slots.


----------



## listipton (Jun 26, 2008)

lol- I know this thread is REALLY old, but I'm hoping some other Roller Derby Mama's have made their way to a team  I'm part of a new team. We've been skating now for about 9 months and are doing our first bout in May. I'm super excited/nervous and really looking forward to it!  What are your derby personas?


----------



## cakahy (Apr 18, 2011)

Not many posts here, but I'm a part of this tribe (^_^). I don't do derby right now, but that's because I'm pregnant .


----------



## listipton (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cakahy*
> 
> Not many posts here, but I'm a part of this tribe (^_^). I don't do derby right now, but that's because I'm pregnant .


lol, I just received a BPF yesterday...so I will be taking a derby break for a while. At the moment, I'll still exercise with the team, NSO, and I'm considering just switching to reffing.


----------

